# Start Your Engines : It's a Bird | It's a Plane | No ! It's Dencoop | 10/28/2011 PCD



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Hey Guys !!!!

I am coming to the PCD again:bigpimp:

Fun Fun and More Fun....cant wait to pick up my Brand New 2012 BMW E70 M57:thumbup: and My Friends 2012 BMW E70 N55:thumbup:

Here are pics of my Previous 2 E70s a 2007 (Alpine White on Black with Style 209 Rims 08/2007 delivery) and a 2011 ( Deep Sea Blue on Cinnamon with Style 300 Rims 09/17/2010 delivery)

Please Stay tunned for all the Real Time Videos and Pix to come...Only 4 days till Lift Off...May the Countdown begin.....


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

Who's the guy with the funny looking hat? :bigpimp:

Congrats! PCD's the best. :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Wine-O said:


> Who's the guy with the funny looking hat? :bigpimp:
> 
> Congrats! PCD's the best. :thumbup:


That's me wearing typical Ruski clothing with addidas pants and all 

The only thing missing is a bottle of Vodka 

Lol


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> That's me wearing typical Ruski clothing with addidas pants and all
> 
> The only thing missing is a bottle of Vodka
> 
> Lol












Bloody Bastard!


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

Dude... aren't you getting close to having your own chair in the cafe as your "frequent visitor" bonus by now?


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

mb330 said:


> bloody bastard!


sam takoi....lol


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

I hear that after this trip I get to be an honorary employee of the PCD 

I would Imagine with all of my anoyng requests Jonathan must play darts with my picture and Donnie, Ray and the driving team probably use my face on the track as cone avoidance (or not avoidance ) practice !!!



thumper_330 said:


> Dude... aren't you getting close to having your own chair in the cafe as your "frequent visitor" bonus by now?


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

thumper_330 said:


> Dude... aren't you getting close to having your own chair in the cafe as your "frequent visitor" bonus by now?


The hole Performance Center Delivery thread need to divide by two parts:
- PCD by Dencoop
- PCD by everyone else


----------



## thumper_330 (Jan 3, 2009)

MB330 said:


> The hole Performance Center Delivery thread need to divide by two parts:
> - PCD by Dencoop
> - PCD by everyone else


Starting to think that maybe the reason the PC are having such difficulty scheduling post-ED PCD's is because Dencoop keeps eating up all the sessions


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

thumper_330 said:


> Starting to think that maybe the reason the PC are having such difficulty scheduling post-ED PCD's is because Dencoop keeps eating up all the sessions


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Here Is the First Of The Educational Videos*

Here Is the First Of The Educational Videos:

*Where To Go To Order Your Next BMW for the Least Expensive Price and the simplest Process.*

*Video 1*


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Here Is the First Of The Educational Videos:
> 
> *Where To Go To Order Your Next BMW for the Least Expensive Price and the simplest Process.*
> 
> *Video 1*


self advertising is not allow by not board sponsor members!


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MB330 said:


> self advertising is not allow by not board sponsor members!


Looks Like someone did not do their homework!

Please check out the site sponsor link -> http://garage.bimmerfest.com/siteSponsor.php?&action=listsitesponsorindex

Not Only are we an Authorized Board Sponsor but we Sponsored the first ever Bimmerfest east coast event.

Please make sure to call us for your next automobile - I'll give you a great deal:angel:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> Looks Like someone did not do their homework!
> 
> Please check out the site sponsor link -> http://garage.bimmerfest.com/siteSponsor.php?&action=listsitesponsorindex
> 
> ...


Let me see - your name is not green on your signature. Your company is sponsor - you are not not!








Thanks for offer - I will try next time.


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MB330 said:


> Let me see - your name is not green on your signature. Your company is sponsor - you are not not!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You got me on a technicality :bawling:
Jon offered but I wanted to keep dencoop he was going to make it [email protected]
If you don't want to buy from me, buy from the company:angel:


----------



## MB330 (Oct 18, 2005)

dencoop said:


> You got me on a technicality :bawling:
> Jon offered but I wanted to keep dencoop he was going to make it [email protected]
> If you don't want to buy from me, buy from the company:angel:


I will buy from you and from you only! :bigpimp:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

MB330 said:


> I will buy from you and from you only! :bigpimp:


Now your talking:thumbup:

Stay tunned to my typical live coverage. We are heading out to the airport in 30 minutes. (JFK)

*Here is the 2nd Educational video:*:bigpimp:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## ECSTuning (Feb 25, 2009)

So close! Congrats on the new rides! 

ECS Tuning


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2011)

dencoop said:


>


Have a safe flight.!

Waiting for more vids :thumbup:


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFjOeUsr7T4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Some Pix*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Some More pix*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Ultimate BMW Experiance UBE*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)




----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

What's the best way to do a 360?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NpnecbqomNk&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

E60 ///M5 Hotlap

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zP6By0QW3X0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

Off Road Track - X5 E70 and X3 F25

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOAFr2GMPok&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qUCszXBo8Ns&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MWoTqRnJHAw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

2012 X5 Deep Sea Blue on Oyster with Bamboo Trim and style 214 Rims

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gQG9DGIqcJ0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*2012 X5 Alpine White on Cinnamon and Deep Sea Blue on Oyster*

2012 X5 Alpine White on Cinnamon and Deep Sea Blue on Oyster both with Style 214 Rims and Bamboo Trim.

1st time outside of the Performance
center Delivery Driving School

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv4uO6cdA-A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

*Some More Pix*


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

A few more Videos:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pW_0kOngXG0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PcO_MWscTW0&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z71yBRV3T_A&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YrwTKNU1Z6s&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pQnLbW_cgWA&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## dencoop (Aug 17, 2005)

This is the last of the pictures:

Thanks to the Whole PCD team for a great time again.

A Special Thanks to Jonathan:thumbup::thumbup:

Andy and Tommy (dad and son duo:bigpimp

Ray and Willi:thumbup:


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks Dennis :thumbup: Another well documented experience! Hope you all had a great time and a safe trip back. It was great to see you again :thumbup:


----------

